# Sharing an iSCSI LUN

## sammy2ooo

Hello everyone

I have two computers: One is my desktop and the other is my NAS. 

I have a soft-raid volume configured on the NAS which is available through /dev/md3 using ext4. Currently I am mounting this device on my desktop via iSCSI. But now I would like to access/mount /dev/md3 on the NAS itself without braking any data. 

How can I achieve this? Would a one-node gfs cluster serve my need? 

Thanks for your input!

----------

## alex.blackbit

sammy2ooo,

I think it's easier to switch to some network-aware filesystem like NFS, samba or AFS.

----------

## Mad Merlin

No, every machine that mounts the filesystem would need to be part of the GFS cluster (ie, two nodes in this case). Don't do that, just use NFS or Samba unless you really really really need the extra features that a shared filesystem gives you (if you have to ask what those are, you don't need them).

----------

## Suicidal

Modern NFS is almost as efficient as iSCSI, netapp pushes it pretty hard over iSCSI for vmware deployments as you will usually get higher processor usage from the software iscsi adapters.

----------

